# Food Safety News - 06/21/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jun 21, 2021)

*WGS project on Campylobacter gives insights in Denmark*
By Joe Whitworth on Jun 21, 2021 12:03 am
A surveillance project in Denmark using whole genome sequencing has found many Campylobacter infections are not sporadic and helped uncover a large outbreak. The study showed that roughly half of human infections belong to genetic clusters, almost one third of clinical isolates match a chicken source, and most large clusters can be linked to poultry... Continue Reading


*Summer is here — don’t forget safety protocols for produce*
By News Desk on Jun 21, 2021 12:02 am
 Each summer, Oklahomans find themselves celebrating weekends with backyard barbeques, and while the grilled meats may be the main attraction, a summer cookout is incomplete without the perfect summer salad.   Just as there are safety protocols for handling meat, there also are recommendations for the proper handling of produce. Food handling misconceptions are threatening to... Continue Reading


*Market of Choice receives FDA warning letter after four recalls in the past 5 years*
By News Desk on Jun 21, 2021 12:01 am
As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


----------

